# Fish eating plants



## FishPerson6 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hello! I want to get plants for my tank but I have silver dollars  I also have tiger barbs, gourami, and Danio. If I were to get a separate tank for the silver dollars because I know they will eat my plants, would any of my other fish eat live plants?
Also, how big tank would you recommend minimum for 2 silver dollars.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I don't know about the silver dollars, but in pretty sure the rest of your fish will not bother plants. I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## FishPerson6 (Apr 1, 2014)

chenowethpm said:


> I don't know about the silver dollars, but in pretty sure the rest of your fish will not bother plants. I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


Ok thanks. If that is the case I will get a 20-30 g on Craigslist or something to put the silver dollars in.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

in my planted tank I had swordtails and thay really ate the plants so I moved them to another tank and now I have tara fishs in the tank and thay don't bother the plants.some fish are worse than other.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Silver dollars are one fish I don't have experience with, but I do know that your others will not eat your plants. Especially if they are well fed. Most people don't know to, or don't know how to very your fishes diet just like how we need to. If you feed your fish greens (cucumber, zucini, green beans...) then fish will be healthier and less likely to find the need to eat your plants for nutrition.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I had 2 SD's in a 26 gal bowfront for about 10 years (not recommended), but they are now in a 40B. They will eat most plants but I found they left the anubias alone after the first bite of a new leaf. They also were fine with onion plant, and crinum natans and crinum calamistratum.

I've just used lost of silk plants in the 40B for now and will be moving the anubias back in later. There are also a couple of Java Fern plantlets on the driftwood which the SD's have not touched. Pic is just after set-up so it's a bit cloudy.


----------



## FishPerson6 (Apr 1, 2014)

hotwingz said:


> Silver dollars are one fish I don't have experience with, but I do know that your others will not eat your plants. Especially if they are well fed. Most people don't know to, or don't know how to very your fishes diet just like how we need to. If you feed your fish greens (cucumber, zucini, green beans...) then fish will be healthier and less likely to find the need to eat your plants for nutrition.


I feed them crushed up algae wafers they seem to like those. Do they count as "greens"?


----------



## FishPerson6 (Apr 1, 2014)

SueD said:


> I had 2 SD's in a 26 gal bowfront for about 10 years (not recommended), but they are now in a 40B. They will eat most plants but I found they left the anubias alone after the first bite of a new leaf. They also were fine with onion plant, and crinum natans and crinum calamistratum.
> 
> I've just used lost of silk plants in the 40B for now and will be moving the anubias back in later. There are also a couple of Java Fern plantlets on the driftwood which the SD's have not touched. Pic is just after set-up so it's a bit cloudy.


Thanks! I'm kinda scared to get real plants because hell, the sd's rip up my fake plants. I can't imagine what they would do to real one


----------

